# Solved: Outlook Express Address Book



## Nemo2000 (Jul 5, 2006)

Can someone tell me please where in the XP filestore I can find a user's address book for Outlook Express, and what the file extension for it is?

Sadly I lost mine when my system crashed  and had to be rebuild, as it was not in the same folder where I had kept - and saved - all the Mailboxes. Is there anyway to relocate the address book as well? I want to try and make sure I dont lose it again!


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

It is called {user name}.wab and is located in the directory

C:\Documents and Settings\{user name}\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book


----------



## Nemo2000 (Jul 5, 2006)

Many thanks - found it!

Now, what about the other part of the question please? Is there any way to get Outlook to recognise this in a new location, in the same way that you can do with the mailbox folder?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I don't know if there is or not.

I'm not sure why you want to move it though. Just include that folder in the list that your backup program uses to back things up.


----------



## Nemo2000 (Jul 5, 2006)

I keep all the files which I want to back-up regularly in a folder structure under My Documents, and that includes the Outlook Express mailboxes. I find it easiest that way, as then I just to go to one top-level folder and copy everything with one click. Of course, I realise now I've been missing the Address Book etc  

But I realise also now that the other thing which is missing from Outlook Express is my Message Rules. Does anyone know where they are kept please?? as it would be eaiser to retrieve the old file than have to type them all in again.

Many thanks again for the help so far......


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You have to edit the registry to change the address book location.
http://www.insideoutlookexpress.com/tips/movewab.htm

Here's info on backing up and restoring rules. Also a registry change.
http://www.iopus.com/guides/oe-backup.htm

Use these with caution. I've only tried the address book change, and it worked fine. I can't vouch for the rules reg change.


----------



## Nemo2000 (Jul 5, 2006)

Many thanks. I've looked at the references and they are both very informative, tho' I think i shall let my system settle down before I try it!

I'll mark this thread as solved now.:up:


----------

